# calico



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

my cat gave birth to a litter about 7 weeks ago. one of them is mostly black but it has orange patches on him anda few white patches on his eyes and tummy does he classify as a calico or do theyhave to be white with color patches? i know male calicoes go for a lot of money but iwant t be shure he is really a calico before trying to sell him.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

A male calico or tortie is rare, but I don't think it makes him worth any more money. Hopefully you're going to have them all fixed before try to find good, loving homes for them - which should be when they're at least 12 weeks old.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Are you absolutely sure kitty is a male?
http://www.pet-informed-veterinary-advice-online.com/sexing-kittens.html

Male calicos are usually sterile and cannot father kittens.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

In general, I'd say this kitten is either female or a male with roufus coloring among his tabby markings. Male calicos are rare and while the possibility is there ... it is a very *small* possibility so I'd lean heavily towards female. Having reddish fur among the tabby pattern wouldn't make any cat/kitt a calico, it is simply pigment placement on the hairshaft governed by agouti.


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

i'm positive he is a male the question is does black with orange and white markings count as calico?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

mellnoel said:


> i'm positive he is a male the question is does black with orange and white markings count as calico?


That depends; can you post a picture of him? Its hard to tell without a picture because you can have tortoishell cats with white markings that look similar to a calico cat. The placement of the white and the % of white covering the body is how you would tell the difference. Also, like the others said, male calicos/torties are rare because they would have to have xxy chromosomes to display that color pattern versus the regular xy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Male calicos don't "_go for a lot of money" _as far as I know. They're almost always sterile, so they can't mate and make more _rare_ cats (i.e., make more money for the owner). All they are is unique, not _worth_ more, so I don't think you'd have much luck trying to "sell" this kitty and make a nice profit, unless you falsely advertise him and sell him to people who don't know any better. 

I hope you're going to keep your kittens for at least another five weeks before separating them from their mom.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree with Marie. Even though male calicos are rare, they're no more valuable than any other cat. So, I'd focus on finding a good home for the kitten, regardless of his coloring.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Male calicos don't "_go for a lot of money" _as far as I know. They're almost always sterile, so they can't mate and make more _rare_ cats (i.e., make more money for the owner). All they are is unique, not _worth_ more, so I don't think you'd have much luck trying to "sell" this kitty and make a nice profit, unless you falsely advertise him and sell him to people who don't know any better.
> 
> I hope you're going to keep your kittens for at least another five weeks before separating them from their mom.


I agree!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

mellnoel said:


> i'm positive he is a male the question is does black with orange and white markings count as calico?


Black with Orange and White markings (_or gray/blue and white_) can be called Calico, Tortoiseshell or Torbie (tabby w/ tortoiseshell). 

*Pictures of this kitten for verification, please?*
_One showing the coat and markings for pattern determination..._
_One showing the 'private area' for gender confirmation..._


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Doesnt the fact it is a male calico denote some sort of genetic defect? I am no expert but I thought it implied it had an extra chromosome somewhere (making it xxy to carry the extra gene) which meant they could get heart defects and have short life spans, therefore probably making them 'less valuable' (if we are to place a value on the cat)

I would simply concentrate on finding a safe, loving home for the kitten, rather than trying to fetch a high price for something based on 'rarity'


----------



## mellnoel (Feb 12, 2011)

i cant get it any bigger and it's not too clear but it's the best picture i have


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I can't see the picture...I just see a red "X" in a box.


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Also not displaying for me


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Susan said:


> I can't see the picture...I just see a red "X" in a box.





Gloworm said:


> Also not displaying for me


Me three, except I'm not even seeing a red "X".


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

my4kitties said:


> Me three, except I'm not even seeing a red "X".


I think it depends on your browser, maybe...

Clearly, no one is seeing the picture, though.

mellnoel, go to ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting and select Browse, find your image and select it then click Upload, once it has uploaded (might take about 30 seconds), click the Forum Code link, it'll get highlighted, and then copy it (press the keys Ctrl and C at the same time) and then paste it here (by pressing Ctrl and the letter V at the same time).


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When I click on the red x, this is what appears: http://www.catforum.com/forum/sspx0301
When I tried to click on it or copy/paste into another tab, it did not take me to a photo. 

I am going to try to place it between image tags to see if that helps:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, that* x* is much brighter. :grin:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

*_snork_!*


----------

